# 300W (400W max) Pallet FM amplifier



## abelg (Abr 24, 2013)

Hola

Tengo tiempo leyendo en este foro pero no había escrito pues soy muy nuevo en este mundo y solo uso el foro como un lugar para leer y aprender. Recientemente ha llegado a mis manos una placa para un transmisor linear de 300 W es una placa comercial y no estoy seguro que hacer con ella.... estoy pensando venderla pues aquí en mi país valdría un buen dinero. Pero la otra opción que me emociona es poder armarla completamente, pero antes de decidir me anime a preguntarles a ustedes.

La placa es esta:
http://www.pcs-electronics.com/300w-400w-pallet-amplifier-p-275.html


Yo tengo en mi taller partes de otros transmisores y tengo un excitador chino de  7w (http://es.fmuser.org/low-power-fm-t...r-only-49usd-inlcuding-shipping-for-sale.html) creo tener todo lo necesario pues tengo una fuente que dispara 50V 15A y es variable. Mi pregunta... Alguien con poca experiencia sin mucha instrumentación profesional puede armar y salir airoso con un proyecto así? Me preocupa el ajuste de Bias no se si necesito alguna instrumentación especial.... Que me recomiendan?

Muchas gracias a todos los que se animen a responderme

Saludos!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 17, 2013)

abelg dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Tengo tiempo leyendo en este foro pero no había escrito pues soy muy nuevo en este mundo y solo uso el foro como un lugar para leer y aprender. Recientemente ha llegado a mis manos una placa para un transmisor linear de 300 W es una placa comercial y no estoy seguro que hacer con ella.... estoy pensando venderla pues aquí en mi país valdría un buen dinero. Pero la otra opción que me emociona es poder armarla completamente, pero antes de decidir me anime a preguntarles a ustedes.
> 
> ...


Hola caro Abelg como tienes en manos un excitador chino de 7 wattios de salida usteds puede excitar tu pallet con 0 voltios de bias sin penã algun , pero tenga en mente que no orbide de conectar un watimetro de 500Wattios de fondo del escala en VHF mas una  carga fictia de 50 ohmios por 300 wattios de dissipaciõn al minimo. Ajuste tu fuente para 45 voltios e limite la corriente en 10 amperios. Despues que tudo funciona perfectamiente usteds puede conectar la antena en la salida del pallet.
!fuerte abraço y buena suerte !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## abelg (May 22, 2013)

Hola Daniel Lopes

Muchas Gracias por responder.

¿Que sucedería si conecto directamente la antena a la pallet sin antes conectar un "watimetro de 500Wattios"?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 23, 2013)

Hay que chequear todo el equipo se funciona correctamiente antes de conectarlo a antena.
La propria antena tiene que se chequeada si estas correctamiente alinhada a frequencia de trabalho caso contrario esa pode tener una potencia reflejada mui elevada o que pode queimar lo transistor de salida del pallet con certeza. En la pratica la potencia reflejana de la antena do deve sener mas que 10% de la directa ,eso pode sener medido con un wattimetro direccional, el "Bird 43" es lo mas profissional y conocido entre nosotros tecnicos experimentados en RF.Existen otros tipos mas sinples para uso de radioaficcionados y desde que suporten los 300Wattios continuos poden sener utilizados . 
! Fuerte abraço y buena suerte !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## abelg (May 23, 2013)

Gracias 

Muy Agradecido Daniel Lopes!


----------



## Neito55 (Jun 29, 2015)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hay que chequear todo el equipo se funciona correctamiente antes de conectarlo a antena.
> La propria antena tiene que se chequeada si estas correctamiente alinhada a frequencia de trabalho caso contrario esa pode tener una potencia reflejada mui elevada o que pode queimar lo transistor de salida del pallet con certeza. En la pratica la potencia reflejana de la antena do deve sener mas que 10% de la directa ,eso pode sener medido con un wattimetro direccional, el "Bird 43" es lo mas profissional y conocido entre nosotros tecnicos experimentados en RF.Existen otros tipos mas sinples para uso de radioaficcionados y desde que suporten los 300Wattios continuos poden sener utilizados .
> ! Fuerte abraço y buena suerte !
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.




Hola, Daniel Lopes!!

Yo compré una pallet de FM idéntica (con SD2942). Quiero hacerle una pregunta:

¿Estas pallets con transistor Mosfet prensados o atornillados, son fiables como para montar un transmisor comercial? o ¿Son más fiables las pallet con transistor soldado a la placa?
Obviamente, haciendo un buen montaje: Polarización, bias, acople de impedancia, etc...

Gracias!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 29, 2015)

Neito55 dijo:


> Hola, Daniel Lopes!!
> 
> Yo compré una pallet de FM idéntica (con SD2942). Quiero hacerle una pregunta:
> 
> ...


Hola Don Neito55 , bueno lo transistor MosFet debe  sener mui bien atornillado a un generoso dicipador de calor , donde la superficie de contacto tiene que sener lo mas plana ( sin rugosidad) y linpia possible para no prejudicar lo bueno contacto termico entre las partes. Un poco de grasa termica es bienvenida , pero !OJO! demasiada pasta termica no es una buena onda , eso es peor que no tener nada . Me gusta enplear una plancha de cubre con las dos superficies mui planas y limpias entre lo transistor y lo dicipador de aluminio , esa plancha de cubre hace la función de distribuir mejor lo calientmento generado por lo transistor porque la resistencia termica del cubre es menor que la de lo  aluminio (mejor conducción de calor ) y tenemos tanbien una area major de contacto (mejor transferencia de calor ) .
Quanto a transistores soldados totalmente en lo Pallet , lo unico problema que veo es quando ese si porventura venga a estropiarse (dañarse) y for nesesario canbiar el por otro nuevo , lo trabajo en desoldarlo  .
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Neito55 (Jul 4, 2015)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola Don Neito55 , bueno lo transistor MosFet debe  sener mui bien atornillado a un generoso dicipador de calor , donde la superficie de contacto tiene que sener lo mas plana ( sin rugosidad) y linpia possible para no prejudicar lo bueno contacto termico entre las partes. Un poco de grasa termica es bienvenida , pero !OJO! demasiada pasta termica no es una buena onda , eso es peor que no tener nada . Me gusta enplear una plancha de cubre con las dos superficies mui planas y limpias entre lo transistor y lo dicipador de aluminio , esa plancha de cubre hace la función de distribuir mejor lo calientmento generado por lo transistor porque la resistencia termica del cubre es menor que la de lo  aluminio (mejor conducción de calor ) y tenemos tanbien una area major de contacto (mejor transferencia de calor ) .
> Quanto a transistores soldados totalmente en lo Pallet , lo unico problema que veo es quando ese si porventura venga a estropiarse (dañarse) y for nesesario canbiar el por otro nuevo , lo trabajo en desoldarlo  .
> !Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil !
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Muchas gracias por responder y por compartir generosamente tus conocimientos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 4, 2015)

Por nada estimado amigo Don Neito55 , ! es un gusto ayudar a todos por aca con mi hurmilde conocimento donde mi pagamento es tu éxito y sucesso !
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil !
Att.
Daniel Liopes.


----------



## sosa401 (Feb 13, 2016)

hermano Daniel necesito de tu ayuda estoy armando un transmisor de 300w con un pallet de brodcast concept quiero colocarle un vatimetro de frente para siempre estar pendiente de la medicion tengo un galvanometro de 250v dc podre hacer un watimetro en la salida final para monitorear con eso? ayuda por favor


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 13, 2016)

sosa401 dijo:


> hermano Daniel necesito de tu ayuda estoy armando un transmisor de 300w con un pallet de brodcast concept quiero colocarle un vatimetro de frente para siempre estar pendiente de la medicion tengo un galvanometro de 250v dc podre hacer un watimetro en la salida final para monitorear con eso? ayuda por favor


Bueno , fotos dese galvanometro serias muy bienvenidas  , segundo ?? cuantos voltios son realmente nesesarios para deflexionar la aguja a fondo de escala ?? , quizaz hay un resistor en serie con la bobina movel internamente a lo instrumento  .
En urtima instancia caso ese medidor no sirva , ustedes puede enpleyar otro galvanometro por ejenplo un sacado de un multimetro analogico Chino que custa un diñero para conpra caramelos , jajajajajajajjajaja.

Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## sosa401 (Feb 13, 2016)

ok amigo te enviare foto del mismo lo que quisiera es un circuito que transforme rf en DC para poder utilizar el galvanometro


----------



## sosa401 (Feb 17, 2016)

ayuda amigo Daniel Lopes


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 17, 2016)

sosa401 dijo:


> ayuda amigo Daniel Lopes


Bueno premeramente determine cuantos voltios son nesesarios para deflejar la aguja dese instrumento al fondo de escala (250V) , acaso esa tensión sea demasiado alta (ejenplo 250V) , hay un resistor interno ao instrumento en serie con la bobina movél y ese debe sener quitado (canbiado por un corto) , asi lo instrumento funciona con bajissima tensión (alta sensibilidad)
Voi buscar en mi arquivos lo circuito de amuestra de potenzia de  RF directa (acoplador direccional) y un detector para conberter la RF amostrada  en DC  ,dame un tienpo para lograr hacer eso 
!Fuerte abrazoz !
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## sosa401 (Feb 18, 2016)

gracias hermano un abrazo


----------



## sosa401 (Feb 20, 2016)

Amigo Daniel disculpa la molestia aun espero su ayuda hermano


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 20, 2016)

sosa401 dijo:


> Amigo Daniel disculpa la molestia aun espero su ayuda hermano


No me molesta amigo  , ?? y acaso hiciste lo que te pregunte ?? ( cuantos voltios son nesesarios para deflejar la aguja de tu instrumento a lo fundo de escala).  
Busque por una tarjeta de fibra de vidrio (FR4) de 1,6mm de espessura con una cara de cubre aun virgen , esa es para armar lo reflectometro .
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## sosa401 (Feb 21, 2016)

hermano, espero te encuentres bien aqui te envio unas fotos del galvanometro por dentro alli esta la resistencia, y el voltage para reflejar la aguja tengo una fuente dc hasta 50v y se la coloque y la aguja midio exactamente en la escala 50 quiere decir que necesita 250v para el maximo de la aguja? ahora creo que cambiando la resistencia podriamos llevarlo al final con menos voltage cierto? ok te explico nuevamente quiero es utilizarlo en la etapa final para tener una referencia de watios rf en 300w no se como transformar rf en dc y como colocarlo en el filtro final y los componentes diodo, etc... S.O.S 

UN GRAN ABRAZO HERMANO


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 21, 2016)

sosa401 dijo:


> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/3/7/7/3/7/7/resistencia_galvanometro.jpg
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/3/7/7/3/7/7/galvanometro_destapado.jpg
> 
> ...


OK ,haora ustedes nesecita descobrir cual es lo nuevo valor Ohmico para ese resistor interno de modo que su instrumento haora marque "250" (fondo de escala) con una tensión de 2,5Voltios aplicada a el .
Busque por una tarjeta de fibra de vidrio (FR4) de 1,6mm de espesura con una cara de cubre virgen , esa será enpleyada para armar tu reflectometro (medidor de potenzia directa y reflejada) .
La potenzia directa es medida por tu instrumento y la potenzia reflejada es para protección integral del paso final contra ROE elevada 
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## sosa401 (Oct 31, 2016)

Daniel lopes saludos hermano habia perdido la clave del foro y mi correo, hermano he comprado un bird apm-16 usado por mercadolibre pues me ha llegado con probema en el gavanometro no funciona la aguja no tiene continiudad la bobina aqui en venezuela hay problemas para comprar con dolare, habra posibilidad de ayuda oalgunos pasos para yo reparlo? 
antemano muchas gracias hermano


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 31, 2016)

sosa401 dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 149872Daniel lopes saludos hermano habia perdido la clave del foro y mi correo, hermano he comprado un bird apm-16 usado por mercadolibre pues me ha llegado con probema en el gavanometro no funciona la aguja no tiene continiudad la bobina aqui en venezuela hay problemas para comprar con dolare, habra posibilidad de ayuda oalgunos pasos para yo reparlo?
> antemano muchas gracias hermano
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 149872


Pessima noticia caro Don sosa401 , lo arreglo dese instrumento es muuuuuuuy delicado un verdadero trabajo de relojoero , todo en el es por demasiado delicado , muy  fragil igualmente a un relogio mecanico  .! La sensibilidad dese instrumento es de 30uA de fondo de escala !
Mi Wattimetro Bird jo conpre en una charrataria con ese mismo problema (galvanometro dañado) y lo arreglo del galvanometro me costo 8X lo valor del Bird en la charrataria  
Tente buscar por la Internet quien arregla galvanometros por tu Pais y enbie lo tujo para arreglo.
!Suerte !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Adrian8375 (Feb 26, 2018)

Hola Daniel quiero hacerte una pregunta, las placas Pallet son confiables, yo compre una de 300w y no se si es confiable, te dejo si una foto aquí así la ves y me decís si la conoces.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 26, 2018)

Adrian8375 dijo:


> Hola Daniel quiero hacerte una pregunta, las placas Pallet son confiables, yo compre una de 300w y no se si es confiable, te dejo si una foto aquí así la ves y me decís si la conoces.


Bueno ese Pallet si , es confiable , ahora lo gran problema que veo es conpra lo transistor BLF278 idoneo , actualmente lo mercado especializado estas releño de truchos Chinos , verdaderas porquerias muy bien fasilficadas , medidas estacticas con un multimetro y todo anda bien , pero cuando energiza lo pallet y aplica la excitación de RF eses estropian en una fración de segundo .
Eso fue como se paso conmigo.
Te recomendo conprar de un fornecedor Norte Americano , por eses pagos truchos chinos no si crian.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Adrian8375 (Mar 1, 2018)

Haa ok muchas gracias, y si le pongo un mrf 151 que decis.


----------



## tiago (Mar 1, 2018)

Adrian8375 dijo:


> Haa ok muchas gracias, y si le pongo un mrf 151 que decis.


Lo que ocurre es que existe un problema de falsificación generalizado.
No se trata de poner éste o aquel transistor, si no mas bién, de encontar un transistor auténtico.
Aquí puedes comprar con total confiabilidad. O en otros sitios preferentemente de América del Norte, como te han aconsejado.

Saludos.


----------

